

Show HN: Can you spec a random dribbble in 60 seconds - bosky101

<p><pre><code>    http:&#x2F;&#x2F;specthis.parseapp.com
</code></pre>
this is a simple app to keep spec writers (product managers and designers for apps currently) stay sharp through a fun  spec&#x27;ing exercise.<p>you are shown a random dribbble image. 
you have 1 minute* to give:<p><pre><code>  - a 3 word description
  - a 1 liner
  - a 1 para description
  - tags and a name for a hypothetical spec.
</code></pre>
it currently has 500 designs. and it takes me just a one-liner to add many more.<p>( PS: is 1 minute too much, too less ? )<p>once i have enough data, i think i&#x27;ll be able to build an inverted index.
ie: given a design pattern or tag =&gt; show me similiar designs or &quot;specs&quot;.<p>i was helping a friend of mine train to think like a product manager.<p>so i built an mvp this weekend
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;specthis.parseapp.com<p>flashcards for GRE&#x2F;GMAT&#x2F;TOEFL are well known, but even a google search for specs show practically nothing. mind games for product managers&#x2F;designers&#x2F;spec writers are unheard of. perhaps this could even become a github for specs. i have a few 6-7 letter domain names i&#x27;ve soft circled as well.<p>PS: a major reason for posting here is that i am looking for a designer to collaborate with. if you like the idea, help spread the word.
======
nmjohn
App gives an error on facebook login - I sent a link to a screencast of what
happens to the email in your profile.

That being said, why use facebook login? I rarely will use a site which
requires a facebook login.

~~~
bosky101
I've removed fb auth.

check it out now, just enter your email and you should be good to go. I guess
i wouldnt be worried about sessions at this stage.

thanks for reporting that & taking time with the screenshot.

~B

------
mickle00
Left page after pop up blocker blocked what appeared to be Facebook OAuth
login.

~~~
bosky101
that sucks. i've changed the begin link to open fb login on the main window.

but the "permissions" dialog always seems to open in a popup. thanks for the
feedback.

------
dkopi
Would be great to see what other players have entered. Compare your skills to
others. You lose interest pretty quickly without being able to measure your
success.

